# Alder Study I Finished Last Year



## wooddude9 (Sep 6, 2008)

Spent about 2 months + full time and milled all except for crown molding in my shop. Very happy customer and thought I would share this.Not too good with digital camera seems it does have enough horsepower for me to operate skillfully:whistling2:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow, that's really nice. It looks like some very nice, classic looking, work.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

That is great.

Were you working by yourself or did you have help? A lot of work in that.

G


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Wow, beautiful work.


----------



## wooddude9 (Sep 6, 2008)

GeorgeC said:


> That is great.
> 
> Were you working by yourself or did you have help? A lot of work in that.
> 
> G


Did the whole room solo, from design to putting in the elevating t.v. that is in the corner on the right that is down in pics


----------



## wfahey (Oct 24, 2009)

:thumbup1: Whoa! Amazing.......:thumbup1:


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

very very nice. great craftsmanship!!


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Holy Cow! That's a lota wood! Good job! Excellent design and craftsmanship.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow, that is flippin' gorgeous! What's the finish?


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

WOW! That is beautiful. Great work.

So on something like this do you just spray the finish on the whole room once everything is installed?


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Realcom (Dec 14, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!!!!

I can only imagine the ingenuity and artistic ability to make this happen.

I salute you.

Please post portions of your build.

Ralph


----------



## smeggy (Dec 7, 2009)

Very impressive work!


----------



## swaustex (Dec 30, 2009)

That looks magnificent!! What would you charge for something like that? How do you even estimate that?


----------



## wooddude9 (Sep 6, 2008)

ponch37300 said:


> WOW! That is beautiful. Great work.
> 
> So on something like this do you just spray the finish on the whole room once everything is installed?


The whole room is completed raw wood, sanded smooth,then sprayed stain and wiped then many coats of sanding sealer and semi gloss lacquer


----------



## wooddude9 (Sep 6, 2008)

swaustex said:


> That looks magnificent!! What would you charge for something like that? How do you even estimate that?


To estimate it I just break it down as if I am doing each different operation as a different task and each has an amount of time it takes to mill and install.On this I think I broke it down to about 40-50 different operations.Board footage of lumber works the same. add it all up and you have a price.As far as how much its worth I'll just say I joked with the customer that " Now is this not alot more enjoyable than that Hummer you were thinking of buying instead."


----------



## egeorge1 (Dec 18, 2009)

nice work but you forgot the floor


----------



## swaustex (Dec 30, 2009)

Well, it looks really good. I would think it would cost more like an H1 than an H2. It reminds me of the woodwork in the great cathedrals and palaces in Europe.


----------



## paintr56 (Dec 31, 2006)

WOW that looks amazing.


Jim


----------



## Jwolf24601 (Dec 4, 2009)

Holly crap that's awesome, though I am a bit disapointed no Alder flooring...


----------



## rg05 (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow great job that looks really good. Is that all alder?


----------



## wooddude9 (Sep 6, 2008)

rg05 said:


> Wow great job that looks really good. Is that all alder?


Yes its all solid alder except for the alder ply used for panel backing and some sides on bookcase. I added a couple of the only a few pics I took during the build. I hope this inspires someone that enjoys woodworking as much as I do.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Stick with this*

You might have a future in woodworking! :laughing: Tell us how you got the job...word of mouth ...advertisement...bid? Tell us about the work process...brought tools to the site...made most of it in the shop...Tell us which tools and what brands do you prefer. Any issues or obstacles? Your own home or in a customers?

BTW Excellent work. If I had a million bucks, I'd hire you! :laughing: bill


----------



## jacobsk (Jan 19, 2010)

WOW!

how does one even go about finishing a project of that scale?

wow! seriously that looks magnificent!


----------



## rg05 (Jan 6, 2009)

How long have you been doing wood working? Is this the biggest project you've done? It's very inspirational although I'm nowhere close to that skill level.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Beautiful. I wish I could find someone who would want something like that.


----------



## wooddude9 (Sep 6, 2008)

rg05 said:


> How long have you been doing wood working? Is this the biggest project you've done? It's very inspirational although I'm nowhere close to that skill level.


I've been lucky enough to to make a pretty good living working on my own for 30 yrs now. I started out just like any one else on this site but just took every job given to me to the next level in craftsmanship and adding just a little more for the customers money than the other guy. Self taught except for 2yrs doing trim work on houses in the beginning. You just gotta love challenge and not be afraid to try anything.After all its just wood.And this is not the biggest project to date.


----------



## snav (Jan 24, 2010)

Holy smokes! I'm thoroughly impressed.


----------



## Richins (Jan 5, 2010)

Very Sweet. Its nice to see others with the passion I have. Well done!!!

This is the last big one I did
http://richinscarpentry.com/gallery.php?level=picture&id=733


----------



## wooddude9 (Sep 6, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> You might have a future in woodworking! :laughing: Tell us how you got the job...word of mouth ...advertisement...bid? Tell us about the work process...brought tools to the site...made most of it in the shop...Tell us which tools and what brands do you prefer. Any issues or obstacles? Your own home or in a customers?
> 
> BTW Excellent work. If I had a million bucks, I'd hire you! :laughing: bill


 Bill, I'll try a couple of the questions you asked..Got by referral (The only way I do most jobs) Work process was most major milling done in shop and mobile shop set up at job site for all final cuts and fitting....And there is not enough room to list all the brands of tools I own.And obstacles and issues were My neck needed alot of advil till I got off the ceiling work.Not my own home .Thanks for the reply and if you get a million bucks........:laughing: call me


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You're at the top of my list!*

Thanks, those are the kinds of things that make the project more real as you fill in the "details" obstacles and issues....you know what I mean. It's the story behind the beautiful work that's just as interesting, for me at least.
:yes: bill
BTW did you use a sliding compound miter saw for the angles and bevels if so which brand and size? Also was there a table saw on site, which one?


----------



## wooddude9 (Sep 6, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> Thanks, those are the kinds of things that make the project more real as you fill in the "details" obstacles and issues....you know what I mean. It's the story behind the beautiful work that's just as interesting, for me at least.
> :yes: bill
> BTW did you use a sliding compound miter saw for the angles and bevels if so which brand and size? Also was there a table saw on site, which one?


Bill, You are full of ???? But thats what this site is about .I keep 2 Makita 10", 1 -12" dual sliding compound saws and a small 18v cordless sliding compound (for on top of scaffold sm trims) and set them all up each day .This makes it much faster when you find the perfect angle and not change each saw on repetitive cuts. And the on site table saw is my old 8 1/4" makita for trim rips. (works much better than my newer 10"portable.But I also keep a full size panel saw on site also. You can never have too many saws even just for 1 guy..............


----------



## wletson (Jan 11, 2010)

egeorge1 said:


> nice work but you forgot the floor


:laughing:


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

wooddude9 said:


> ....took every job given to me to the next level in craftsmanship and adding just a little more for the customers money than the other guy. ........ You just gotta love challenge and not be afraid to try anything. After all its just wood.


That's a great attitude. I think we all could learn something from your perspective. Good Job! And keep posting those inspirational pics.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Your woodworking skills are amazing but no one's asked the really important question yet. What's that fish in your avatar?


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

> After all its just wood.


:thumbsup:


----------



## wooddude9 (Sep 6, 2008)

JohnK007 said:


> Your woodworking skills are amazing but no one's asked the really important question yet. What's that fish in your avatar?


That is a Dorado just before he got filleted and ate. Caught him off San Diego with a bunch of tuna


----------



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow, this is great work. Impressive design as well. A dream job if you ask me.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

I really don't even know what to say................................Looks Fantastic! Looks like a helluva house too.

John


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I was going to let everyone stop saying "wow" for awhile...'cause that is all I could come up with and I didn't want to sound like a copy-cat :laughing: That is very handsome !


----------



## icrusbound (Jan 19, 2009)

Great fat freaking horny toads! (instead of wow) Very nice. Makes me want to hang out in that room. Out of curiosity, where is that? La Jolla? I'm in Clairemont, and we aren't allowed houses that look like that. :sad:


----------



## wooddude9 (Sep 6, 2008)

icrusbound said:


> Great fat freaking horny toads! (instead of wow) Very nice. Makes me want to hang out in that room. Out of curiosity, where is that? La Jolla? I'm in Clairemont, and we aren't allowed houses that look like that. :sad:


The house is in Bonsall in a private community with the homes 5-10,000 +sq ft. I have had a chance to work on 5 of them over the years and got to build & design a lot of unique woodwork. For the person who this was for it was for him to hang out in. By the way the positive feedback from everyone has been unreal as I have never shown any pictures of my work to anyone before over the years, not even another customer.


----------



## wallnut (Feb 14, 2010)

I can only say that from what we see it looks outrageous .I can only imagine how nice the detail work must be up close. keep them coming


----------



## icrusbound (Jan 19, 2009)

Ah, Bonsall. I should have known from the size. Well, if you want fewer compliments, you are going to have to start doing crappier work. It takes skill and dedication, but I can give you a few pointers.


----------



## JP61 (Feb 18, 2010)

Very nice...great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## wooddude9 (Sep 6, 2008)

Daren said:


> I was going to let everyone stop saying "wow" for awhile...'cause that is all I could come up with and I didn't want to sound like a copy-cat :laughing: That is very handsome !


I,ve seen the pics of some pieces youv'e made and a copy-cat you are not!:bangin::bangin:


----------



## jonlb (Dec 26, 2009)

Wow, that is absolutely amazing workmanship. You should be very proud of your accomplishments and patients.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

*Wow*

Great Job! 

How many board feet did it take?

Bret


----------



## NHbuilder (Mar 14, 2010)

Thats is some great looking work how much alder did you end up using. You said you did the tv lift too are they hard to do.:thumbsup:


----------



## wooddude9 (Sep 6, 2008)

NHbuilder said:


> Thats is some great looking work how much alder did you end up using. You said you did the tv lift too are they hard to do.:thumbsup:


If I remember I think I had around 1200 bf or so maybe more, between all the different thickness material. The t.v lift it self is pretty basic to install, the hard part is designing the cabinet you put in so that it blends with the rest of everything and does not stand out. But once you get past that when it is all done hitting the button on the remote and watching it pop out nowhere is the coolest thing I've added to jobs and everytime the customer has said I'm glad you talked me into that instead of hanging the thing on the wall.


----------

